# Can't shop in Kindle Store



## DaisyMae (Aug 15, 2010)

I've had Kindle 1 since it came out.  Never any problems.  Today I keep getting "Kindle is unable to connect...when I try to shop in Kindle Store.  I can still go to home and read saved books.  I've restarted from the menu and also on the back.  What should I do?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It could be that Amazon is doing something with the store.  Is anyone else having a problem?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Best suggestion.  Do a restart (paperclip in the back hole, or do a soft restart from settings) and then turn on WN and try again.  Sometimes it's brain just gets full.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

.... also, plug the Kindle in while you are restarting with the paperclip....

It could very well just be a hiccup with Amazon's servers, or with Sprint.... I wouldn't worry about it unless it still doesn't work in a day or so.


----------

